# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Other WiFi Lans...

## GeorgeKatz

Με το laptop ριγμένο στο πίσω κάθησμα στο αμάξι, γυρίσαμε τους κεντρικούς δρόμους της Ναυπάκτου.
Ιδού το αποτέλεσμα.
Που βρέθηκαν όλοι αυτοί;  ::

----------


## Venox

Εμείς μονο 3 ξέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν. Ένα το δικό μας, ένα ιδιωτικό και ένα παράνομο που μοιράζει dsl επί πληρωμή, το a top...

----------


## atop

Το ATOP Wireless Network είναι ταυτόχρονα και ιδιωτικό και ελεύθερο για οποιονδήποτε θελήσει να συνδεθεί και ακόμα περισσότερο θα έλεγα ότι θα πρόθυμα θα συνεργαζόμασταν με οποιοδήποτε άλλο δίκτυο αρκεί να μας το ζητούσαν. Πρόθυμα εγώ προσωπικά θα παρείχα δωρεάν τον εξοπλισμό που απαιτείται σε κάθε περίπτωση ακόμη και για bridging αρκεί να μας το ζητήσει κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά. Τα μέλη του δικού μας "ιδιωτικού" - όπως το αποκαλείτε- δικτύου απολαμβάνουν "καλά links" και όλα αυτά δεν έγιναν όλα σε μια μέρα.
Η τεράστια προσπάθεια, η επιμονή, η υπομονή, η προσωπική ανιδιοτελής εργασία σε όλες τις συνδέσεις του δικτύου, η εύρυθμη λειτουργία των clients με το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος, το μεράκι για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα 
είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία του ATOP Wireless Network και μάλιστα με πολλούς υποστηρικτές.
Τα βασικά Access Points στο δίκτυο είναι 2 δύο' ένα D-Link DWL-1000AP+ και ένα Cisco Aironet 1100 σε κεραίες omni 9dbi και Ferimex grid αντίστοιχα για σύνδεση με Παλαιοπαναγιά σε bridge mode (3.2km).
Προσπαθώ βέβαια να καταλάβω αυτό που ειπώθηκε από τον "Venox"ότι τα δικά μας access points "παράγουν θόρυβο" και ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι αν η cisco και η Dlink έχουν την ίδια άποψη την στιγμή που στη Ναύπακτο υπάρχει ένα άλλο access point wrt54g με "πειραγμένο firmware" γνωστό για τον θόρυβο που παράγει και ακόμη αναρωτιέμαι γιατί άραγε όταν ήμουν σκαρφαλωμένος σε διάφορες ταράτσες της Ναυπάκτου κάνοντας scan survey να το βρίσκω ακόμη και χωρίς κεραία παντού αλλά χωρίς συνδεσιμότητα;
Όταν στήναμε το link Ναύπακτος-Παλαιοπαναγιά (4 μέρες ταλαιπωρία και κεντραρίσματα με διάφορους τύπους κεραιών παρουσία του GeorgeKatz που έτυχε να μας επισκεφτεί ) ο σκοπός μας ήταν η επέκταση του δικτύου έστω και σε ταχύτητα 1-5,5mbps. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να δημιουργηθεί ένα σταθερό link στα 5,5mbps. Δίνουμε μεγάλη προσοχή σε όλες τις 
λεπτομέρειες και σε όλες τις συνδέσεις και στα υλικά και έχουμε σαν αρχή να μην χρησιμποιούμε wrt54g/s ή οτιδήποτε άλλο με τροποποιημένο Firmware γιατί είναι γνωστό πλέον πως ένα τέτοιο access point με "πειραγμένο firmware" μπορεί να βλάψει ακόμα και τα σταθερότερα link με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε "dup" και "lost" packets σε ρυθμό πάνω από 10%.
Ο κεντρικός Server P4, 3GHZ, rambus 4x256MB, 40GBscsi, 300GB ide, τρέχει σε Debian Linux el 3.1r0a με squid proxy
και captive portal στις συνδέσεις του WAN 2x1024/256 adsl σε cisco με IP C' Class 10.10.10.0/24 DHCP ενώ αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα επωμιζόμουν το κόστος των adsl γραμμών και μάλιστα την εποχή που οι τιμές του adsl ήταν απλησίαστες. Με την δημιουργία του δικτύου απολαμβάνουμε το internet πλέον μερισματικά (ρεφενέ) και όλοι όσοι πληρώνουμε για να μπορούμε να έχουμε πρόσβαση μπορούμε να δούμε πόσο μας κοστίζει και τι.
Όποιος απ' το δίκτυο δεν επιθυμεί να συμμετέχει οικονομικά για να χρησιμοποιήσει τον κοινόχρηστο πόρο του Ιντερνετ μπορεί πολύ απλά να μην τον χρησιμοποιήσει και να είναι ενεργό μέλος στο δύκτιο όπως όλοι μας με τα ίδια δικαιώματα όπως και ένας ξένος ή ένας περαστικός και ακόμη περισσότερο έχει τύχει πολλές φορές να προσφέρουμε δωρεάν
πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ σε ξένους που έτυχε να βρεθούν στη Ναύπακτο για να μπορέσουν να κατεβάσουν τα email τους και να εξυπηρετηθούν όπως επίσης πολλές φορές δόθηκε δωρεάν (έστω και 5-10ΚB/sec) σε νέους 
που δεν είχαν την οικονομική δυνατότητα να συμμετέχουν ενεργά στις πανάκριβες συνδέσεις adsl.
Είμαστε πρόθυμοι και έχουμε την υποδομή να συνδεθούμε με οποιοδήποτε άλλη "ασύρματη δικτυακή κοινότητα" θελήσει το ίδιο και θα χαρούμε κάτι τέτοιο να γίνει πραγματικότητα.

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα αν είναι δυνατόν να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου το συντομότερο δυνατό για να μου εξηγήσετε την αρνητική σας στάση απέναντι στην λειτουργία του ATOP Wireless Network σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράψατε σε γνωστό forum του AWMN

με εκτίμιση 
atop

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> Τα βασικά Access Points στο δίκτυο είναι 2 δύο' ένα D-Link DWL-1000AP+ και ένα Cisco Aironet 1100 σε κεραίες omni 9dbi και Ferimex grid αντίστοιχα για σύνδεση με Παλαιοπαναγιά σε bridge mode (3.2km).
> Προσπαθώ βέβαια να καταλάβω αυτό που ειπώθηκε από τον "Venox"ότι τα δικά μας access points "παράγουν θόρυβο" και ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι αν η cisco και η Dlink έχουν την ίδια άποψη την στιγμή που


Πλάκα κάνουμε τώρα ε? 
Αυτό το ΑΤΟΡ το βλέπω από Πάτρα με 19αρα stella παρακαλώ...και όταν λέμε το βλέπω, υπάρχει παντού όπου υπάρχει οπτική με Ναύπακτο...με πόσα Watt παίζετε αλήθεια και βγαίνετe τόσο καλά σε 10+km πάνω από θάλασσα?? 

Για την πώληση του internet δεν θα σχολιάσω...υπάρχουν και οι αρμόδιες κρατικές υπηρεσίες ξέρεις που μπορούν να ασχοληθούν με το θέμα, μην ανησυχείς όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να τις ειδοποιήσει...

Σε ότι αφορά κάτι που λες για link, δεν νομίζω καμιά ασύρματη κοινότητα να θέλει Link μαζί σου υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες ή τουλάχιστον εύχομαι να είναι έτσι...

Εύχομαι να βρέθει κάποιος Ναυπακτιώτης να αρχίσει ή να συνεχίσει (αν υπάρχει ακόμα) το δίκτυο της Ναυπάκτου για να προχωρήσουμε και το projectακι Πάτρα - Αθήνα που έμεινα στα σκαριά καθώς και να εξυπηρετήσει τον κόσμο της πόλη του που θέλει να πειραματιστεί στα 2.4  ::

----------


## Venox

> Το ATOP Wireless Network είναι ταυτόχρονα και ιδιωτικό και ελεύθερο για οποιονδήποτε θελήσει να συνδεθεί και ακόμα περισσότερο θα έλεγα ότι θα πρόθυμα θα συνεργαζόμασταν με οποιοδήποτε άλλο δίκτυο αρκεί να μας το ζητούσαν.


Σας έχουν αποσταλεί πολλά email ακόμα και μέσω της contact form του site σας για να έρθετε σε επικοινωνία μαζί μας, ακόμα και ένας γνωστός σας που έτυχε να γνωρίσω στο internet ονόματι "Πέτρος" αλλά μας αγνοήσατε επιδεικτικά.




> Τα μέλη του δικού μας "ιδιωτικού" - όπως το αποκαλείτε- δικτύου απολαμβάνουν "καλά links" και όλα αυτά δεν έγιναν όλα σε μια μέρα.


Το δίκτυό σας είναι ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟ απο την στιγμή που δεν επιτρέπεται η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση, αλλά κανείς δεν σας κατηγόρησε για αυτό.




> την στιγμή που στη Ναύπακτο υπάρχει ένα άλλο access point wrt54g με "πειραγμένο firmware" γνωστό για τον θόρυβο που παράγει


Δεν είναι τυχαίο που στο μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο της ελλάδας το forum είναι ΓΕΜΑΤΟ με θέματα περι "πειραγμένων firmware" και η χρήση τους γίνεται πολύ συχνά.




> ενώ αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα επωμιζόμουν το κόστος των adsl γραμμών και μάλιστα την εποχή που οι τιμές του adsl ήταν απλησίαστες


Συγχαρητήρια για την αγαθοεργία σας, αλλά προσωπικά δεν με/μας αφορά.




> Με την δημιουργία του δικτύου απολαμβάνουμε το internet πλέον μερισματικά (ρεφενέ) και όλοι όσοι πληρώνουμε για να μπορούμε να έχουμε πρόσβαση μπορούμε να δούμε πόσο μας κοστίζει και τι.


Ελπίζω να γνωρίζετε πόσο παράνομο είναι η διαμοίραση internet και μάλιστα επι πληρωμή. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι ο provider σας θα χαρεί όταν ενημερωθεί για αυτό και θα σας ανταμείψει πλουσιοπάροχα.




> Όποιος απ' το δίκτυο δεν επιθυμεί να συμμετέχει οικονομικά για να χρησιμοποιήσει τον κοινόχρηστο πόρο του Ιντερνετ μπορεί πολύ απλά να μην τον χρησιμοποιήσει και να είναι ενεργό μέλος στο δύκτιο όπως όλοι μας με τα ίδια δικαιώματα όπως και ένας ξένος ή ένας περαστικός και ακόμη περισσότερο έχει τύχει πολλές φορές να προσφέρουμε δωρεάν
> πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ σε ξένους που έτυχε να βρεθούν στη Ναύπακτο για να μπορέσουν να κατεβάσουν τα email τους και να εξυπηρετηθούν όπως επίσης πολλές φορές δόθηκε δωρεάν (έστω και 5-10ΚB/sec) σε νέους
> που δεν είχαν την οικονομική δυνατότητα να συμμετέχουν ενεργά στις πανάκριβες συνδέσεις adsl.


Πραγματικά ασχολίαστο.




> Είμαστε πρόθυμοι και έχουμε την υποδομή να συνδεθούμε με οποιοδήποτε άλλη "ασύρματη δικτυακή κοινότητα" θελήσει το ίδιο και θα χαρούμε κάτι τέτοιο να γίνει πραγματικότητα.


Και εμείς, ελπίζω να έρθουμε σε επικοινωνία σύντομα, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που το τοπικό ΤΕΙ θα στηρίξει την προσπάθειά μας. (βλέπε: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18870 )




> Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα αν είναι δυνατόν να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου το συντομότερο δυνατό για να μου εξηγήσετε την αρνητική σας στάση απέναντι στην λειτουργία του ATOP Wireless Network σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράψατε σε γνωστό forum του AWMN


Η στάση μας δεν ήταν ποτέ αρνητική, απλά πιστεύω πως αν είχατε επικοινωνήσει νωρίτερα, δεν θα είχε δημιουργηθεί αυτό το κλήμα, το οποίο είμαστε διατεθειμένοι και να αντιστρέψουμε, ελπίζοντας σε μία ζεστή συνεργασία.

Κων/νος Πολυχρόνης
Υπεύθυνος Ασυρμάτου Δικτύου Ναυπάκτου (Ας μου επιτραπεί να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό τον τίτλο)

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> και μέσω της contact form του site σας


Βγαίνει και στο Internet αυτό το site? 
Θα είχε πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## Venox

http://www.atop.gr/ & http://www.goatop.com/

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> http://www.atop.gr/ & http://www.goatop.com/


Μάλιστα....thx!

----------


## BarbariaN

> Δίνουμε μεγάλη προσοχή σε όλες τις 
> λεπτομέρειες και σε όλες τις συνδέσεις και στα υλικά και έχουμε σαν αρχή να μην χρησιμποιούμε wrt54g/s ή οτιδήποτε άλλο με τροποποιημένο Firmware γιατί είναι γνωστό πλέον πως ένα τέτοιο access point με "πειραγμένο firmware" μπορεί να βλάψει ακόμα και τα σταθερότερα link με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε "dup" και "lost" packets σε ρυθμό πάνω από 10%.


Το "πειραγμένο" firmware δεν νομίζω να σας δημιούργησε τα παραπάνω προβλήματα ... Εντελώς πληροφοριακά το firmware αυτό χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως αντί του εργοστασιακού για δύο βασικούς λόγους ...
α) Για να το δουλέψει κάποιος σε client mode 
κ β) Για να χαμηλώσει η ισχύς εκπομπής ...

Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρει ο yian_ifaistos ότι σας πιάνουν από Πάτρα ... καλό θα ήταν να ξανα ρίξετε μια ματιά στις πολύ προσεγμένες συνδέσεις σας , να περάσετε κανένα σωστό firmware και να χαμηλώσετε την ισχύ σας .

Α και κάτι ακόμα που σας διαφεύγει ... ΔΕΝ πουλάμε Internet μέσω της ISM μπάντας των 2.4 GHz ,είναι παράνομο και... κάνει "τζιζ" .-

----------


## atop

Οι απαντήσεις ήταν άμεσες αλλά δυστυχώς όχι ουσιαστικές και με πολλά "πυροτεχνήματα" γι' αυτό καλόν θα ήταν να παραθέσω μερικά σχόλια πάνω σε αυτά που γράφτηκαν και ας τα πάρουμε με την σειρά



> Πλάκα κάνουμε τώρα ε? 
> Αυτό το ΑΤΟΡ το βλέπω από Πάτρα με 19αρα stella παρακαλώ...και όταν λέμε το βλέπω, υπάρχει παντού όπου υπάρχει οπτική με Ναύπακτο...με πόσα Watt παίζετε αλήθεια και βγαίνετe τόσο καλά σε 10+km πάνω από θάλασσα??


Ξεκινώντας από αυτό το σχόλιο μένω πραγματικά άναυδος γιατί πολύ απλά το ίδιο θα έλεγα και εγώ για εσάς και τα δικά σας access points από "απέναντι" που "θερίζουν" κυριολεκτικά από την περιοχή του Λυγιά μέχρι και Παλαιοπαναγιά (μιλάμε για πολλάαα χιλιόμετρα και όχι μόνο 10++) και για να διαπιστωθεί εύκολα ελάτε μια βόλτα πρός τα εδώ στο μπαλκόνι ενός σπιτιού που "βλέπει" θάλασσα με μια απλή χειροποίητη BiQuad κεραία για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.....δεν θα χρειαστείς την 19αρα stella σου για να το καταλάβεις.




> Για την πώληση του internet δεν θα σχολιάσω...υπάρχουν και οι αρμόδιες κρατικές υπηρεσίες ξέρεις που μπορούν να ασχοληθούν με το θέμα, μην ανησυχείς όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να τις ειδοποιήσει...


Άν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις αυτά που έγραψα θα δέις ότι ΔΕΝ πουλάμε ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. Tο μοιραζόμαστε, έχει διαφορά, αν και έχουμε κάθε εμπορικό δικαίωμα να πουλήσουμε Ιντερνετ στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο μας σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική νομοθεσία με ειδική άδεια.




> Σε ότι αφορά κάτι που λες για link, δεν νομίζω καμιά ασύρματη κοινότητα να θέλει Link μαζί σου υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες ή τουλάχιστον εύχομαι να είναι έτσι...


Ίσως να έχεις προσωπικούς λόγους ή συμφέρον (δες παρακάτω στην απάντηση του Venox εκεί που λέει κάτι για "διαχειριστής ασύρματου δικτύου Ναυπάκτου") για να μην θέλεις να κάνεις κάποιο θετικό βήμα .... δεκτό.... αλλά οι συνθήκες και η οργάνωση αν δεν το κατάλαβες είναι σε πολύ καλύτερη μοίρα από ότι θα περίμενες.




> Εύχομαι να βρέθει κάποιος Ναυπακτιώτης να αρχίσει....


Τυγχάνει να είμαι δημότης Ναυπάκτου αν δεν σας ενοχλεί και αυτό και δεν είμαι από την Αθήνα ή από την Καρδίτσα ή περαστικός για 2-3 χρόνια φοιτητής και μην τον έιδατε μετά. Εδώ μένω, μόνιμος κάτοικος Ναυπάκτου, σε ιδιόκτητο χώρο.
_______________________________________________________




> Σας έχουν αποσταλεί πολλά email ακόμα και μέσω της contact form του site σας για να έρθετε σε επικοινωνία μαζί μας, ακόμα και ένας γνωστός σας που έτυχε να γνωρίσω στο internet ονόματι "Πέτρος" αλλά μας αγνοήσατε επιδεικτικά.


Ακόμα περιμένω αυτά τα email αλλά γιατί άραγε δεν ήρθε κανένα από αυτά; Όσο για τον "Πέτρος" επειδή τυχαίνει να μιλάμε σχεδόν κάθε μέρα όταν τον ρώτησα για σας η απάντησή του ήταν σαφής: " ούκ οίδα τόν άνθρωπον".




> Το δίκτυό σας είναι ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟ απο την στιγμή που δεν επιτρέπεται η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση, αλλά κανείς δεν σας κατηγόρησε για αυτό.


Μάλλον τα έχετε μπερδέψει γιατί το δίκτυο είναι ελεύθερο για πρόσβαση να συνδεθεί όποιος θέλει με DHCP και δεν υπάρχει κάμια ασφάλεια σε τοπικό επίπεδο LAN. Άν θέλετε να κλείσουμε την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο LAN και αυτό γίνεται.




> Δεν είναι τυχαίο που στο μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο της ελλάδας το forum είναι ΓΕΜΑΤΟ με θέματα περι "πειραγμένων firmware" και η χρήση τους γίνεται πολύ συχνά.


Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρά απ΄ότι νομίζετε γιατί τα linksys wrt54g/s από v1 μέχρι και v4 ξέρετε ότι δεν έχουν καλό ιστορικό και ξέρετε πόσο απαράδεκτο γίνεται το σήμα του μετά από αλλαγές στο firmware και ακόμη περισσότερο για την νομιμότητα του σύμφωνα με τα Ευρωπαϊκά Πρότυπα ETSI ( "wrt54g εναντίον πουλιών και όχι μόνο" google it)
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την αλλαγή του firmware που έχει σκοπό να εξυπηρετήσει κάποιον για client mode. Διαφωνώ κάθετα όταν αυτό το client μόλις μάθει 2-3 πραγματάκια για τα δίκτυα το κάνει access point βγάζει θόρυβο για πολλάαα χιλιόμετρα. καταλαμβάνοντας 6 κανάλια στη σειρά. (Υπάρχουν πολλές φασματικές μετρήσεις....)
Όσοι ασχολούνται με ηλεκτρονικά και διαβάζουν αυτές τις γραμμές καταλαβαίνουν πολύ καλά τι γίνεται με το ολοκληρωμένο εξόδου RF όταν το υπεροδηγήσεις πόσο θόρυβο μπορεί να παράγει.......
http://www.paonia.com/~kenm/Pix/?dir...y%2020,%202004




> Ελπίζω να γνωρίζετε πόσο παράνομο είναι η διαμοίραση internet και μάλιστα επι πληρωμή. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι ο provider σας θα χαρεί όταν ενημερωθεί για αυτό και θα σας ανταμείψει πλουσιοπάροχα.


Το είπα μια το είπα δυο ας το πώ λοιπόν και άλλη μια φορά γιατί απ΄ότι βλέπω ίσως το νεαρό της ηλικίας σας δεν μας βοηθά και πολύ. Δες λοιπόν αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω για τον "yian_ifaistos":
<<'Αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις αυτά που έγραψα θα δείς ότι ΔΕΝ πουλάμε ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. Tο μοιραζόμαστε, έχει διαφορά, αν και έχουμε κάθε εμπορικό δικαίωμα να πουλήσουμε Ιντερνετ στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο μας σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική νομοθεσία με ειδική άδεια.>> Χμμ.. όσο για τον παροχέα τι να πώ τα λόγια έιναι περιττά και σας συμβουλεύω να μάθετε να προσέχετε τι συμβόλαιο υπογράφετε όταν κάνετε μια νέα σύνδεση ιντερνετ με κάποιον πάροχο και ιδιαίτερα τα ψιλά ψιλά γραμματάκια...





> Και εμείς, ελπίζω να έρθουμε σε επικοινωνία σύντομα, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που το τοπικό ΤΕΙ θα στηρίξει την προσπάθειά μας.
> -------------------------------------
> Η στάση μας δεν ήταν ποτέ αρνητική, απλά πιστεύω πως αν είχατε επικοινωνήσει νωρίτερα, δεν θα είχε δημιουργηθεί αυτό το κλήμα, το οποίο είμαστε διατεθειμένοι και να αντιστρέψουμε, ελπίζοντας σε μία ζεστή συνεργασία.


Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον αρκεί να μην μείνει στα λόγια και να υλοποιηθεί το δυνατόν συντομότερα.
Τέτοιες ενέργειες "ανεβάζουν" την πόλη της Ναυπάκτου και πιστεύω ότι θα βρεθούν πολλοί αποδέκτες για να το στηρίξουν και καλόν θα ήταν ο διαχειριστής να είναι κάποιος νέος με μεράκι για τα δίκτυα κατά προτίμηση από ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟ και όχι ξενόφερτος............

-Η στάση μας ........ Χμ αναφέρομαι όχι σε πολλούς τον αριθμό αλλά σε εσάς προσωπικά, δεν θα έλεγα ότι τα σχόλια σας ήταν τα καλύτερα χρησιμοποιώντας λέξεις όπως αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω "παράνομο" "και άλλα για τα οποία είναι ανυπόστατα και με ενοχλούν και ακόμη περισσότερο μετά απ' όλα αυτά που είδα εδώ μου κάνει εντύπωση το σθένος που έχετε στο να βάζετε ετικέτες σε κάποιους που δεν ξέρετε καλά καλά τι προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν και πόσο κουράστηκαν γι αυτό.
Έχετε μια καλή παρέα εδώ και πολύ καλά κάνετε να στηρίζετε ο ένας τον άλλο. Αλλά μην το παρακάνετε. Ακούστε προσεκτικά και τις άλλες απόψεις και ύστερα να εκφράζετε ανάλογα γνώμη.

-Ζεστή συνεργασία;........ μετά από όλα αυτά τα "replies" περί παράνομου δικτύου και τις λοιδορίες για το δικό μας δίκτυο χωρίς καν πρώτα να ρωτήσετε να ενημερωθείτε σχετικά, αρχίσατε να λέτε διάφορα χωρίς καν να ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει πραγματικά. Εξαρτάται δυστυχώς πλέον από πολλές προϋποθέσεις η οποιαδήποτε συνεργασία με "Venox" & "yian_ifaistos" για ευνόητους λόγους. Ήλπιζα να βρώ ανάλογη ανταπόκριση στο κάλεσμα μου και αντί αυτού συνάντησα ακανθώδη συμπεριφορά και λοιδορίες. Ίσως θα πρέπει να περιμένω πολύ για να κατασταλάξουμε κάπου.
-...δεν θα είχε δημιουργηθεί αυτό το κλήμα,... Τώρα όσο για το <<κλήμα-κληματαριά-κληματόφυλλα>> δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το κλίμα που ξέρουμε όλοι μας γι' αυτό ένα καλό Ελληνικό λεξικό θα βοηθούσε λίγο την κατάσταση  ::  





> Κων/νος Πολυχρόνης
> Υπεύθυνος Ασυρμάτου Δικτύου Ναυπάκτου (Ας μου επιτραπεί να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό τον τίτλο)


..Ακόμη δεν τον έιδαμε και Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε... <<Υπεύθυνος Ασυρμάτου Δικτύου Ναυπάκτου>> ακούγεται πολύυυυ δημοκρατικό. Ειδικά αυτό το <<(Ας μου επιτραπεί να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό τον τίτλο)>>. Βέβαια ζούμε σε μια δημοκρατική χώρα που ο καθένας μπορεί να δηλώνει ότι θέλει....όοοολα γίνονται....




> Βγαίνει και στο Internet αυτό το site?
> Θα είχε πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον!


Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι το ξέρεις πολύ καλά. 
Κάνουμε και επικοινωνιακή πολιτική τώρα;--πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον!






> Το "πειραγμένο" firmware δεν νομίζω....


Όχι δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα ειδικά όταν οι κύριες συχνότητες εκπομπής απέχουν τουλάχιστον 4-6 κανάλια......
Και για να καταλάβεις την διαφορά χρησιμοποίησε 2 wrt54g/s με τροποποιημένο firmware με διαφορά καναλιών λιγότερη από 6 σε διαφορετικές τοποθεσίες του χώρου σου και προσπάθησε να κάνεις μερικά tests θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.
http://genesis.ee.auth.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=979




> Α και κάτι ακόμα που σας διαφεύγει ... ΔΕΝ πουλάμε Internet ....


Δεν χρειάζεται να λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια 4η φορά. για αυτό το copy paste θα μας φανεί χρήσιμο για άλλη μια φορά:<<'Αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις αυτά που έγραψα θα δείς ότι ΔΕΝ πουλάμε ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. Tο μοιραζόμαστε, έχει διαφορά, αν και έχουμε κάθε εμπορικό δικαίωμα να πουλήσουμε Ιντερνετ στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο μας σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική νομοθεσία με ειδική άδεια.>>
Δεν μας διαφέυγει απλά ... ΔΕΝ πουλάμε Internet .... ._ 
Πιθανότατα να βρεθώ στην Καρδίτσα κάποια στιγμή περαστικός βέβαια και θα ήθελα να έβλεπα από κοντά τι έχετε καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα. Χαίρομαι ιδαίτερα όταν βλέπω ανθρώπους με μεράκι και πάθος για το ασύρματο να κάνουν "skoupascan" και να προσπαθούν να στήσουν link δίνοντας ατέλειωτες ώρες από τον χρόνο τους γι΄αυτό.

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Καλά φίλε μου ότι πεις, δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω μαζί σου.
Στην τελική δεν πα να κόψετε το λαιμό σας ... εσείς θα έχετε το πρόβλημα με τόσες τέζες που παίζει το ΑΤΟΡ και σε λίγο δεν θα πιάνετε απο το wc στη κουζίνα  ::  

Τώρα αυτά τα περί internet τα ακούω ερήμην, προκαλείς πάντως και δεν είναι καλό  :: 




> Όποιος απ' το δίκτυο δεν επιθυμεί να συμμετέχει οικονομικά για να χρησιμοποιήσει τον κοινόχρηστο πόρο του Ιντερνετ μπορεί πολύ απλά να μην τον χρησιμοποιήσει και να είναι ενεργό μέλος στο δύκτιο όπως όλοι μας με τα ίδια δικαιώματα όπως και ένας ξένος ή ένας περαστικός και ακόμη περισσότερο έχει τύχει πολλές φορές να προσφέρουμε δωρεάν
> πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ σε ξένους που έτυχε να βρεθούν στη Ναύπακτο για να μπορέσουν να κατεβάσουν τα email τους και να εξυπηρετηθούν όπως επίσης πολλές φορές δόθηκε δωρεάν (έστω και 5-10ΚB/sec) σε νέους 
> που δεν είχαν την οικονομική δυνατότητα να συμμετέχουν ενεργά στις πανάκριβες συνδέσεις adsl.


χμ...

----------


## atop

> Καλά φίλε μου ότι πεις, δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω μαζί σου.
> Στην τελική δεν πα να κόψετε το λαιμό σας ... εσείς θα έχετε το πρόβλημα με τόσες τέζες που παίζει το ΑΤΟΡ και σε λίγο δεν θα πιάνετε απο το wc στη κουζίνα  
> Τώρα αυτά τα περί internet τα ακούω ερήμην, προκαλείς πάντως και δεν είναι καλό 
> χμ...


Πραγματικά έχεις δίκιο προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με το laptop από την κουζίνα του σπιτιού μου και πάντα βρίσκω ένα SSID Naupwir.... wrt54gs να είναι full powered γιατί άραγε;
Μετά από την επισκεψή μου στο site σου μου έκανε εντύπωση ο proxy server και ειδικά ο ADSL server και τα πολλά win2k3 server. Πράγματι πολλά "server" και μάλιστα 2κ3. Πρέπει να κόστισαν μια μικρή περιουσία....
Τι είχες Γιάννη μου, τι είχα πάντα  :: 
Ότι πεις Γιάννο μου, εσείς ξέρετε καλύτερα, αν προκαλώ ή όχι.
Παρεξηγήσατε κάθε μου λέξη χωρίς να ζητήσετε διευκρινήσεις.
Μην ανυσηχείς δεν πρόκειται να ξανασχοληθώ με το θέμα είναι πλέον
κλειστό για μένα.

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> Μετά από την επισκεψή μου στο site σου μου έκανε εντύπωση ο proxy server και ειδικά ο ADSL server και τα πολλά win2k3 server. Πράγματι πολλά "server" και μάλιστα 2κ3. Πρέπει να κόστισαν μια μικρή περιουσία....
> Τι είχες Γιάννη μου, τι είχα πάντα 
> Ότι πεις Γιάννο μου, εσείς ξέρετε καλύτερα, αν προκαλώ ή όχι.
> Παρεξηγήσατε κάθε μου λέξη χωρίς να ζητήσετε διευκρινήσεις.
> Μην ανυσηχείς δεν πρόκειται να ξανασχοληθώ με το θέμα είναι πλέον
> κλειστό για μένα.


Και πολύ καλά θα κάνεις γιατί εκτίθεσαι  :: 

edit: Και αυτά τα Γιάννο μου, αλλού, εκεί που σε παίρνει ok?

----------


## Venox

> Άν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις αυτά που έγραψα θα δέις ότι ΔΕΝ πουλάμε ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. Tο μοιραζόμαστε, έχει διαφορά, αν και έχουμε κάθε εμπορικό δικαίωμα να πουλήσουμε Ιντερνετ στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο μας σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική νομοθεσία με ειδική άδεια.


A μαλιστα... Δεν το πουλάμε, το "μοιραζόμαστε" επι πληρωμή. Δεν απευθήνεσαι σε ηλίθιους, μην μπερδεύεσαι...




> Τυγχάνει να είμαι δημότης Ναυπάκτου αν δεν σας ενοχλεί και αυτό και δεν είμαι από την Αθήνα ή από την Καρδίτσα ή περαστικός για 2-3 χρόνια φοιτητής και μην τον έιδατε μετά. Εδώ μένω, μόνιμος κάτοικος Ναυπάκτου, σε ιδιόκτητο χώρο.


Το γεγονός ότι είσαι δημότης Ναυπάκτου δεν μου λέει τίποτα... Και εγώ θα περάσω εδω 4 (τουλάχιστον) χρόνια της ζωής μου, διάστημα που δεν με καταδικάζει να μην ασχολιθώ με κάτι που μου αρέσει. Και όταν φύγω απο εδώ να αφήσω πίσω μου κάτι καλό.




> Ακόμα περιμένω αυτά τα email αλλά γιατί άραγε δεν ήρθε κανένα από αυτά; Όσο για τον "Πέτρος" επειδή τυχαίνει να μιλάμε σχεδόν κάθε μέρα όταν τον ρώτησα για σας η απάντησή του ήταν σαφής: " ούκ οίδα τόν άνθρωπον".


Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν μίλησε όμως... Και γεγονός είναι ότι αν ενδιέφερε και εσένα τόσο, τότε θα του είχες πεί να μου μιλήσει ώστε να έρθεις ΕΣΥ σε επαφή μαζί μας...




> Άν θέλετε να κλείσουμε την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο LAN και αυτό γίνεται.


Στο ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟ σας δίκτυο που προσφέρει (μοιράζει) παράνομες υπηρεσίες δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τί θα κάνετε...




> αν και έχουμε κάθε εμπορικό δικαίωμα να πουλήσουμε Ιντερνετ στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο μας σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική νομοθεσία με ειδική άδεια.


Πολλά τα ΑΝ αλλά δεν μας απάντησες... ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΔΕΙΑ; οχι;;; τότε μάλλον παράνομοι είστε... (Δεν είμαι νομικός, αλλά τα βασικά τα καταλαβαίνω.)




> και καλόν θα ήταν ο διαχειριστής να είναι κάποιος νέος με μεράκι για τα δίκτυα κατά προτίμηση από ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟ και όχι ξενόφερτος


Πού είστασταν κύριε ντόπιε, όταν 3 παιδιά, δημότες Ναυπάκτου εδώ και 18 χρόνια, ανεβάζανε την κεραία στην πλατεία φαρμάκη;;; Πού είστασταν όταν ήρθα και εγώ και μαζί με μία ομάδα 7 ατόμων σύνολο, ξαναστήναμε το δίκτυο;

*Επίσης να ρωτήσω πως θέλετε να περνίεστε για ασύρματο δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου όταν δεν έχετε δήλώσει ΚΑΝ το στίγμα σας εδώ;;;*

Μάλλον πρέπει να κοιτάξετε τί ακριβώς σημαίνει υπεύθυνος...

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Venox, αν δεν κάνω λάθος είσαι moderator του συγκεκριμένου section?
Αν ναι, ρίξε λουκέτο γιατί πολλά ακούσαμε και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο μας περιμένει από τον atop ... γιατί δεν βλέπω να έχει τέλος η ιστορία μαζί του..
Όλοι καταλάβαμε τον ρόλο του στο χώρο της Ναυπάκτου , αρκεί...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Προσπαθώ βέβαια να καταλάβω αυτό που ειπώθηκε από τον "Venox"ότι τα δικά μας access points "παράγουν θόρυβο" και ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι αν η cisco και η Dlink έχουν την ίδια άποψη την στιγμή που στη Ναύπακτο υπάρχει ένα άλλο access point wrt54g με "πειραγμένο firmware" γνωστό για τον θόρυβο που παράγει και ακόμη αναρωτιέμαι γιατί άραγε όταν ήμουν σκαρφαλωμένος σε διάφορες ταράτσες της Ναυπάκτου κάνοντας scan survey να το βρίσκω ακόμη και χωρίς κεραία παντού αλλά χωρίς συνδεσιμότητα;


Οποιοδήποτε ΑΡ το οποίο εκπέμπει με παραπάνω από 20db EIRP, παράγει περισσότερο θόρυβο από ότι επιτρέπει η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία.

Από την απάντηση σου όμως αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει ούτε τι είναι η EIRP ούτε ποιά είναι η νόμιμη εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ.

Έτσι ακόμα και στα πολύ καλά ΑΡ της cisco αν βάλεις μια οποιαδήποτε κεραιούλα ακόμα και της Cisco, χωρίς όμως να κατεβάσεις την ισχύ εξόδου στο ΑΡ, τότε πολύ απλά εκπέμπεις παραπάνω από το νόμιμο όριο, είσαι παράνομος, και παράγεις θόρυβο.

Ασχέτος αν απο κάτω είναι ένα καλό cisco, ένα wrt με πειραγμένο firmware ώστε να παίζει πολύ καλύτερα, ή από ένα ελλεινό dlink (αν δεν ξέρει η dlink ότι αναφέρω ως "ελλεινά" τα προϊόντα της, μπορείς να της το πεις  ::  )....

Και μιας που έπιασες στο στόμα σου τα πειραγμένα firmware, όπως είπε και ο BarbariaN, μάθε ότι τα firmware στις ασύρματες κοινότητες τα αλλάζουμε για 3 λόγους :
1) Για να χαμηλώνουν ισχύ στο 1mw (0db) και όχι για να εκπέμπουν full ισχύ.
2) Για να παίζουν σε client mode
3) Για να κάνουν πράγματα που δεν έκαναν από την μαμά τους, βλέπε BGP routing, vlans, καθώς και να τρέχουν διάφορες υπηρεσίες.

Έτσι στο awmn δεν παίζουμε ποτέ με dlink 1000, γιατί απλά δεν κατεβάζουν ισχύ, και μόλις βάλεις μια κεραία επάνω τότε απλά είσαι παράνομος, και θορυβείς.

----------


## sf1n4k1

χμμ..atop = πατρα , μεχρι κ δασύλιο , νορμαν , αγυιά.., ριο σ ολα τα μέρη , αγ.βασιλειος , παναγοπουλα, λαμπίρι ολα τα παραλιακά σημεία όλα μα όλα..

Είμαι fun του war-driving κ οι παραπάνω μετρήσεις έχουν γίνει με BIquad προσαρμοσμένο στο αμάξι 8db περίπου κ 19ρα Grid.Τα δυο πρωτα μαζι με Cisco 352 pcmcia οπως επίσης και με εσωτερική απο laptop με intel kartoula mesa!! eleos? :: 

φιλε πάιζεις σε ακτίνα 30-35Km...διάμετρο? ::  τι λές?για την Πάτρα κ τα SSiD ths?ποια πιάνεις για πές κ σε εμάς..κ εγώ ο ίδιος θα τους κράξω..αν φτάνει τίποτα σε εσένα απ το θόρυβο..μέτρα κ πες μας..

δε θα σχολιάσω το διαμοιρασμό ιντερνετ με ρεφενέ κτλ..

Επειδή η Πάτρα κυνηγάει το link με την πόλη σας βρείτε τα κάπως συμορφώθήτε κάπως..κ καλό είναι να είστε όλοι μαζί σαν Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου. ::

----------


## Venox

δεν θα το κλειδώσω γιατι πιστεύω στον διάλογο, και ίσως καταφέρουμε να συνεργαστούμε κάποια στιγμή εφόσων γίνουν οι απαραίτητες υποχωρήσεις...

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Ok, σεβαστόν ... και μακάρι να γίνει αυτό που λέει ο sf1n4k1 ... κάποτε, να τα βρείτε και να έχετε ένα επίσημο δίκτυο..καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## BarbariaN

> Όσοι ασχολούνται με ηλεκτρονικά και διαβάζουν αυτές τις γραμμές καταλαβαίνουν πολύ καλά τι γίνεται με το ολοκληρωμένο εξόδου RF όταντο υπεροδηγήσεις πόσο θόρυβο μπορεί να παράγει.......
> http://www.paonia.com/~kenm/Pix/?dir...y%2020,%202004


Είδες πουθενά να μιλάει κανένας για υπεροδήγηση ; Να ρίξουμε λεω την ισχύ προσπαθούμε ... και όχι να την αυξήσουμε . 




> Και για να καταλάβεις την διαφορά χρησιμοποίησε 2 wrt54g/s με τροποποιημένο firmware με διαφορά καναλιών λιγότερη από 6 σε διαφορετικές τοποθεσίες του χώρου σου και προσπάθησε να κάνεις μερικά tests θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.
> http://genesis.ee.auth.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=979


Η έχεις μη εργοστασιακό firmware ή έχεις εργοστασιακό η συμπεριφορά είναι η ίδια ακριβώς όσον αφορά τα διαθέσιμα κανάλια και τις παρεμβολές ... Ειδικά με το wrt54g έχουν γίνει άπειρες δοκιμές με όλα σχεδόν τα firmwares που κυκλοφορούν . Αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση έχει γράψει παλιότερα ( ο ngia νομίζω ) ότι στο συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα με ισχύ πάνω από 4mw υπάρχει παραμόρφωση... 
Άρα καλύτερα μπορεί να παίζουν , χειρότερα όχι  :: 




> Tο μοιραζόμαστε, έχει διαφορά, αν και έχουμε κάθε εμπορικό δικαίωμα να πουλήσουμε Ιντερνετ στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο μας σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική νομοθεσία με ειδική άδεια.>>


Αν εννοείς hotspot δεν νομίζω ολόκληρη η Ναύπακτος να είναι ο "περιβάλλοντας χώρος σας" 





> Πιθανότατα να βρεθώ στην Καρδίτσα κάποια στιγμή περαστικός βέβαια και θα ήθελα να έβλεπα από κοντά τι έχετε καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα. Χαίρομαι ιδαίτερα όταν βλέπω ανθρώπους με μεράκι και πάθος για το ασύρματο να κάνουν "skoupascan" και να προσπαθούν να στήσουν link δίνοντας ατέλειωτες ώρες από τον χρόνο τους γι΄αυτό.


Άσχετο μεν , καλοδεχούμενος δε ... Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτά που αναφέρεις γίνονται χωρίς οικονομικά ανταλλάγματα ... Αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας  ::

----------


## Venox

Από ότι βλέπω ο κύριος atop δεν σκοπεύει να απαντήσει. Τουλάχιστον με την παρουσία του εδώ έκανε εμφανές το πρόβλημα που δημιουργεί. Το γεγονός δε ότι δεν ήρθε σε επικοινωνία για ακόμα μια φορά, ακόμα και μετά από αποστολή προσωπικού e-mail επιβεβαιώνει τις εξαρχής προθέσεις του. Απλά λυπάμαι.

----------


## Perioikos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Μόλις ανακάλυψα αυτό το forum, αναζητώντας πληροφορίες για ασύρματα δίκτυα. Μόλις είδα υποforum για Ναύπακτο, τρελάθηκα  ::  . Διάβασα όλα τα threads σε μισή ώρα! Μόλις είδα αυτή τη συζήτηση, αμέσως σκέφτηκα να συμμετάσχω. 

Αρχικά να πω πως είμαι γέννημα θρέμμα Ναυπάκτιος. Και όπως ο atop ο Θεός με αξίωσε να έχω ιδιόκτητο χώρο στη Ναύπακτο  :: . Οπότε, όπως καταλαβαίνετε μόνο εγώ ως γηγενής Ναυπάκτιος και ο atop δικαιούμαστε να μιλάμε σε αυτό το thread, οι υπόλοιποι banαριστείτε  :: .

Μου έκανε ένα πράγμα εντύπωση. Ο venox ως ιδιώτης έδωσε το πραγματικό του όνομα, ο atop που αντιπροσωπεύει τόσο οργανωμένο «σύλλογο» γιατί δεν μας χαρίζει το ονοματάκι του; Νόμιμοι είναι, ωραίοι είναι, γιατί δεν μας λέει που μπορούμε να τον βρούμε για να τα πούμε καλύτερα; Θέλει να μας αφήσει να το μαντέψουμε; 

Για να δούμε

Θράσος +Διάθεση κέρδους από μια μπάντα που απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου η χρέωση για τέτοιου είδους χρήση + προσπάθεια υποβιβασμού της νοημοσύνης όλων μας + φοβερό τουπέ=? 


Αν είσαι νόμιμος όνομα εδώ και τώρα για να μπορούμε και εμείς οι αδαείς να ξέρουμε ποιος θα μας σώσει από τις ακριβές συνδέσεις ADSL. 

Περιμένω...

----------


## papashark

> Μόλις ανακάλυψα αυτό το forum, αναζητώντας πληροφορίες για ασύρματα δίκτυα...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Περιμένω...


Άς τον ATOP και κοίτα να πρωχωρήσεις με τα παιδιά, μην καθεσε σε αντιπαραθέσεις, ασχολήσου με κάτι θετικό.

(χωρίς να ξέρω τι γίνετε εκεί και τι παίζετε με τον atop)

----------


## Acinonyx

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά εδώ;  ::

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά εδώ;


Α, τα καλά τα έχασες  ::  
Πάει τώρα η ευκαιρία ... 

papashark +1 !

----------


## alfadeck

Χαιρετω ολους

Εκπροσωπω το Δικτυο Αγρινιου (ναι δεν ειμαστε σε forum εδω μεσα αλλα συντομα θα το δειτε και επιπλεον εχουμε το δικο μας site 2 χρονια τωρα http://www.wirenet.gr).

Η ερωτηση μου ειναι απλη. Απο το ΑΤΟΡ επικοινωνησε καποιος μαζι μας για
VPN μεταξυ των δικτυων μας.
Βλεπω ομως οτι υπαρχουν "πολλα" ασυρματα δικτυα Ναυπακτου.
Μηπως μπορειτε να μας πληροφορησετε ποιο ειναι αυτο που αντιπροσωπευει μεγαλο τμημα της περιοχης (εννοω ατομων και καλυψης δικτυου) και με ποιο θα μπορουσαμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι αν ανοιξουμε VPN δεν θα ερθει καμια ΕΕΤΤ να μας κυνηγησει? 

Επισης να πω οτι αν ειστε οντως πολλα υποδικτυα θα μπορουσατε κοινη συνεναιση να γινετε ενα μεγαλυτερο κανοντας την ζωη σας πιο ευκολη και ισχυροποιώντας την θεση σας στην περιοχη σας. Στο Αγρινιο ειμαστε 2 υποδικτυα γιναμε ενα και προχωραμε σε ζευξη Αγρινιο - Θερμο (21km αποσταση!) με στοχο να γινουμε Μητροπολιτικο δικτυο.

Τα δικτυα ενωνουν δεν χωριζουν (οπως ειπε ενας φιλος).

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## cirrus

> Χαιρετω ολους
> 
> Εκπροσωπω το Δικτυο Αγρινιου (ναι δεν ειμαστε σε forum εδω μεσα αλλα συντομα θα το δειτε και επιπλεον εχουμε το δικο μας site 2 χρονια τωρα http://www.wirenet.gr).
> 
> Η ερωτηση μου ειναι απλη. Απο το ΑΤΟΡ επικοινωνησε καποιος μαζι μας για
> VPN μεταξυ των δικτυων μας.
> Βλεπω ομως οτι υπαρχουν "πολλα" ασυρματα δικτυα Ναυπακτου.
> Μηπως μπορειτε να μας πληροφορησετε ποιο ειναι αυτο που αντιπροσωπευει μεγαλο τμημα της περιοχης (εννοω ατομων και καλυψης δικτυου) και με ποιο θα μπορουσαμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι αν ανοιξουμε VPN δεν θα ερθει καμια ΕΕΤΤ να μας κυνηγησει? 
> 
> ...


Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, εγώ το atop είναι ένα μη ανοιχτό (και ίσως όχι καθόλα νόμιμο) δίκτυο. Κατά συνέπεια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν καλή ιδέα ένα VPN με αυτό. Μακάρι να το κατάλαβα λάθος βέβαια. Από την άλλη το πραγματικά ελεύθερο δίκτυο της Ναυπάκτου είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο, οπότε και πάλι δεν στέκει το tunnel.

----------


## alfadeck

> Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, εγώ το atop είναι ένα μη ανοιχτό (και ίσως όχι καθόλα νόμιμο) δίκτυο. Κατά συνέπεια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν καλή ιδέα ένα VPN με αυτό. Μακάρι να το κατάλαβα λάθος βέβαια. Από την άλλη το πραγματικά ελεύθερο δίκτυο της Ναυπάκτου είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο, οπότε και πάλι δεν στέκει το tunnel.


OK δεκτο αυτο που λες, μιας και δεν ξερουμε τι παιζει στην γειτονικη Ναυπακτο. Με την συζητηση που ειδα εδω οχι δεν προχωρω σε VPN με το ATOP διοτι δεν βλεπω νομικη στηριξη (εκτος βεβαια και αν ο ανθρωπος εχει αδεια απο ΕΕΤΤ διοτι υπαρχει τετοια αδεια- τεσπα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα).

Να το θεσω αλλιως λοιπον. Υπαρχει κανενας πυρηνας στην Ναυπακτο που να θελει να στησει ελευθερο ασυρματο δικτυο? Αν ναι σας περιοριζει ο θορυβος του ΑΤΟΡ ή υπαρχει αλλο θεμα?

Εμεις ως Αγρινιο ψαχνουμε στους γειτονες Δημους για να επεκτεινουμε το Δικτυο μας. Επισης εχουμε βρει και νομικη ακρη να δηλωνουμε τους κομβους μας οποτε προχωραμε καθετα. 
Εσεις εχετε κατι αναλογο? Μιλαω για συνεργασια παιδια και οχι εμπορικου χαρακτηρα (επειδη ελαβα κατι email) και να τα ξεκαθαριζουμε αυτα απο την αρχη. Στοχος μας ειναι η ελευθερη διαδοση του μεσου μεσα στα νομικα πλαισια που οριζονται οχι να βγαλουμε χρημα.

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## dti

> Εμεις ως Αγρινιο ψαχνουμε στους γειτονες Δημους για να επεκτεινουμε το Δικτυο μας. Επισης εχουμε βρει και νομικη ακρη να δηλωνουμε τους κομβους μας οποτε προχωραμε καθετα.


Σύμφωνα με το ΦΕΚ 399/3-4-2006 η χρήση των 2.4 και 5 GHz είναι ελεύθερη και δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση.
Αυτό μας είπαν και στην ΕΕΤΤ στη συνάντηση που είχαμε μαζί τους στις 7/4/2006.
Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται καμία δήλωση στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Υπό διερεύνηση παραμένει αν απαιτείται η δήλωση των κεραιοσυστημάτων στην Πολεοδομία. Το πιθανότερο είναι για απλές εγκαταστάσεις wi-fi κεραιών να μην απαιτείται καμία δήλωση.
Εσείς τί νομική άκρη έχετε βρει και πότε υποβάλλατε τις δηλώσεις (πριν ή και μετά τη δημοσίευση του προαναφερόμενου ΦΕΚ);

----------


## alfadeck

> Σύμφωνα με το ΦΕΚ 399/3-4-2006 η χρήση των 2.4 και 5 GHz είναι ελεύθερη και δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση.
> Αυτό μας είπαν και στην ΕΕΤΤ στη συνάντηση που είχαμε μαζί τους στις 7/4/2006.
> Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται καμία δήλωση στην ΕΕΤΤ.


Στο ιδιο ΦΕΚ λεει για φορεις επαγγελματικου χαρακτηρα κλπ οτι απαιτειται η Γενικη Αδεια (αναφερομουν στο ATOP) για την χρηση της συχνοτητας με χρεωση προς τον τελικο καταναλωτη (και οπως ειπα ας το αφησουμε ειναι αλλο θεμα μην χαλαμε το "σαλιο" μας  ::  )





> Υπό διερεύνηση παραμένει αν απαιτείται η δήλωση των κεραιοσυστημάτων στην Πολεοδομία. Το πιθανότερο είναι για απλές εγκαταστάσεις wi-fi κεραιών να μην απαιτείται καμία δήλωση.


Οτιδηποτε ξεπερνα σε υψος τα 4,3 μετρα απο το τελευταιο σε υψος σημειο του κτιριο απαιτει υποχρεωτικη δηλωση στην πολεοδομια (ειμαι Μηχανικος και το γνωριζω). Εαν μαλιστα το σημειο αυτο (εννοουν τον ιστο) φερει κεραιοσυστηματα εκπομπης (οχι ληψης) απαιτει παραλληλη δηλωση και στην ΕΕΤΤ.




> Εσείς τί νομική άκρη έχετε βρει και πότε υποβάλλατε τις δηλώσεις (πριν ή και μετά τη δημοσίευση του προαναφερόμενου ΦΕΚ);


Τοσο στο ΦΕΚ οσο και στο site της ΕΕΤΤ αναφερει ρητα την δηλωση στιγματος των κεραιοσυστηματων προς ιδια χρηση ανευ αδειας. ΟΚ αυτο.
Κατεβαζεις την δηλωση και λεει να συμπληρωσεις σημειο Α και σημειο Β.
Τους ρωτω λοιπον "παιδια εγω εχω το σημειο Α, το σημειο Β ειναι ιδιοκτησια αλλου, να δηλωσω μονο το Α;" 
-"Οχι μου λενε"
-"Ναι αλλα χωρις το σημειο Β δεν ειναι πληρης η δηλωση λεω"
-"Ναι ειστε παρανομος"
-"Μα αφου θελω να δηλωσω το σημειο μου"
-"Βρειτε ενα σημειο Β και γραφτε το !!!!!!"

Οποτε μετα απο διαφορες συζητησεις κλπ θα κανουμε μαζικη δηλωση ολων των σημειων με δηλωσεις που θα ειναι μονο τα σημεια Α. 
Θα υποδειξουμε ως χαρτη του δικτυου την wind (αμα θελει η ΕΕΤΤ να στησει εναν server για ολη την Ελλαδα!) και θα στειλουμε επιστολες προς ΕΕΤΤ, τοπικους Δημους και πολεοδομια δειχνοντας την νομιμοτητα του εγχειριματος. Τελος θα ζητησουμε στην επιτροπη να κανει και μετρηση για να δει οταν ολα ειναι νομιμα.
Πιστευουμε οτι με τον τροπο αυτο οτι δεν θα εχουμε προβλημα. 
Τωρα για το αποτελεσμα.... Θα σας ενημερωσουμε  ::  

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## dti

Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε παλιότερη επικοινωνία που είχατε με την ΕΕΤΤ, προ της δημοσίευσης του τελευταίου ΕΚΚΖΣ στο ΦΕΚ 399/3-4-2006.

Σίγουρα δε χρειάζεται να κάνετε καμία δήλωση προς την ΕΕΤΤ. Δεν θέλουν να ασχολούνται μαζί μας και τους είναι βάρος να τους στείλετε όλα αυτά που έγραψες και πολύ περισσότερο να τους καλέσετε να σας "μετρήσουν".
Αφήστε να το κάνει αυτό όποιος νομίζει οτι κάνετε κάτι παράνομο.
Τα περί WiND κλπ. τα έχουμε ήδη προτείνει στην ΕΕΤΤ και αυτό που ζήτησαν είναι να υπάρχει απλά η καταχώρηση μόνο και μόνο για να μπορούν να δουν αν είναι κάποιος από μας σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν παρεμβολές σε αδειδοτημένο σύστημα και να μπορούν να του κάνουν αυτοί ή εμείς τις σχετικές συστάσεις.
Γενικά την ΕΕΤΤ μην τη βλέπετε σαν μπαμπούλα, αλλά σαν κάποιον φορέα με τον οποίο συνεργαζόμαστε πλέον στενά, με σκοπό τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας. 
"Συνδέστε όλη την Ελλάδα!" (ευχή - προτροπή του Προέδρου κ. Ν. Αλεξανδρίδη στην πρόσφατη συνάντησή μας).  ::

----------


## alfadeck

> Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε παλιότερη επικοινωνία που είχατε με την ΕΕΤΤ, προ της δημοσίευσης του τελευταίου ΕΚΚΖΣ στο ΦΕΚ 399/3-4-2006.
> 
> Σίγουρα δε χρειάζεται να κάνετε καμία δήλωση προς την ΕΕΤΤ. Δεν θέλουν να ασχολούνται μαζί μας και τους είναι βάρος να τους στείλετε όλα αυτά που έγραψες και πολύ περισσότερο να τους καλέσετε να σας "μετρήσουν".
> Αφήστε να το κάνει αυτό όποιος νομίζει οτι κάνετε κάτι παράνομο.
> Τα περί WiND κλπ. τα έχουμε ήδη προτείνει στην ΕΕΤΤ και αυτό που ζήτησαν είναι να υπάρχει απλά η καταχώρηση μόνο και μόνο για να μπορούν να δουν αν είναι κάποιος από μας σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν παρεμβολές σε αδειδοτημένο σύστημα και να μπορούν να του κάνουν αυτοί ή εμείς τις σχετικές συστάσεις.
> Γενικά την ΕΕΤΤ μην τη βλέπετε σαν μπαμπούλα, αλλά σαν κάποιον φορέα με τον οποίο συνεργαζόμαστε πλέον στενά, με σκοπό τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας. 
> "Συνδέστε όλη την Ελλάδα!" (ευχή - προτροπή του Προέδρου κ. Ν. Αλεξανδρίδη στην πρόσφατη συνάντησή μας).


Μαλιστα αρα μενουμε οπως εχει.
Ευχαριστο αυτο αν και αυτη την στιγμη μου εχουν κανει μυνηση στην επιχειρηση μου για τις κεραιες μου! Ενημερωνω λοιπον ολα τα παιδια να γνωριζουμε.
Thanks for the tip

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## papashark

Εριξα μια ματιά στο site και ομολογώ ότι είμαι μπερδεμένος...

Από την μια λέει ότι το WiMAN είναι μια μη κερδοσκοπική ιστορία που δεν προσφέρει σύνδεση στο δημόσιο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο, από την άλλη έχει Poll για το πως συνδέεστε στο ιντερνετ και έχει μέσα το WiMAN στους τρόπους, έχει κομμάτι που αναφέρει για την εταιρεία, η οποία μέσα στις δραστηριότητες της έχει να πουλάει Internet με κάθε τρόπο όπως WiFi και LMDS  ::  

Και έρχετε το ATOP και σας λέει, "ελάτε παιδάκια να παίξουμε παρέα" και εσείς ρωτάτε από που κρατάει η σκούφια τους.

Οπότε αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ από που κρατάει η σκούφια σας, τι ακριβώς κάνετε και αν είσαστε νόμιμοι, αν το WiMAN είναι η βιτρίνα για την wirenet να πουλάει ασύρματα ίντερνετ, και κατά πόσο είναι σοβαρή αυτή η ιστορία ή για τα μπάζα καθότι LMDS δεν έχει δικαίωμα να πουλάει σε καμία περίπτωση.

Πλην όμως δεν με πολυ αφορά , και δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς παίζει στο Αγρίνιο.

Η πρώτη σκέψη που είχα να σας απαντήσω ήταν "κάντε vpn με όποιον σας το ζητήση εφόσον δεν κάνει εμπορική εκμετάλλευση μέσα από το vpn κάτι που έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο".

Η δεύτερη σκέψη όμως ωρημότερη από την πρώτη είναι "εφόσον τα πράγματα είναι λίγο μπερδεμένα στο εμπορικό κομάτι, μην μας ανακατεύετε και βρείτε τα μόνοι σας".

Η παράλληλη όμως σκέψη είναι "γιατί ο σΑΜΔΑ αντί να εκμεταλλευτεί τα 2Mbit για να συνδεθούμε με τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο σε κάθε ευκαιρία, τα αφήνει ανεκμετάλλευτα. Σελίδα με οδηγείες πως θα συνδεθεί κανείς μαζί μας θα έπρεπε να είχαμε...."

----------


## NetTraptor

> Η παράλληλη όμως σκέψη είναι "γιατί ο σΑΜΔΑ αντί να εκμεταλλευτεί τα 2Mbit για να συνδεθούμε με τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο σε κάθε ευκαιρία, τα αφήνει ανεκμετάλλευτα. Σελίδα με οδηγείες πως θα συνδεθεί κανείς μαζί μας θα έπρεπε να είχαμε...."


Έλα ρε παπα… υπάρχει thread με ανοιχτή πρόσκληση για τα κατά τόπους ανοιχτά μητροπολιτικά που προκύπτουν.. τι άλλο να βγάλει το φτωχό πλην τίμιο DS… χανουμια και motivators με flyers …?  ::  
Άσε που σκάνε μύτη και κάποιοι που εκπροσωπούν ανύπαρκτα δίκτυα…. Ή προσπαθούν να σηκώσουν vpn με 384/128...

Υπάρχει bandwidth… όποιος θέλει… ας κάνει μια νύξη στο κατάλληλο thread!

Όσο για τον τυπα παραπάνω… Γιατί θέλετε συνεργασία? Μαζευτείτε μόνοι σας και κάντε τον χαβά σας…

----------


## alfadeck

Μου την εχεις "ξαναπει" Παπα-Καρχαρια και δεν σου ειχα απαντησει τοτε!

Τα ξαναλεω αλλη μια φορα διοτι κατι διαβασες πολυ βιαστικα και δεν το καταλαβες.

Λεφτα δεν υπαρχουν! Ενας και μονο ενας χριστιανος εγω σηκωνω το σταυρο για την φαση του ασυρματου ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και μαλιστα δινω και ευρος απο την DSL μου ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και το hosting απο την τσεπη μου και η wind απο την τσεπη και αλλα πολλα!
Τι να κανω δηλαδη? Και το WIMAN.GR το εχω κατοχυρομενο αλλα δεν βγαινει να φτιαξω και δευτερο site και να το συντηρω και αυτο. Δεν εχω 2Mbit γραμμη οπως εσεις απο την ALTEC (που μαλλον σας εκμεταλευεται εδω που τα λεμε με αυτα που δοκιμαζει).
Συλλογο δεν θελουν εδω οι περισσοτεροι καθως βλεπουν το κομματι συνδρομη κλπ κλπ σαν χαρατσι .

Μην αρχισουμε λοιπον το flame! 
Οσο για το VPN δεν εχετε ξεκαθαρισει τι πρεπει να περνα απο το VPN tunnel και ουτε ειναι καπου σε εμφανη σημειο η διαδικασια για να στηθει συνδεση με καποιο αλλο δικτυο.Τι θα πρεπει να περασουμε φωνη, data, αλλο? Διοτι δεν εχει νοημα να γινουμε ενα μεγαλο παρανομο Ρ2Ρ δικτυο να μοιραζουμε τα χιλιαδες παρανομα ΜΡ3 απο τα DC Hubs μεσα απο το AWMN! 

Και κατι ακομα! Εγω ρισκαρω την επιχειρηση μου με την ολη φαση να βαζω μεσα στο site μου πληροφοριες και poll για κοινοχρηστη χρηση του Internet(οπως λες) για ενα και μονο ενα σκοπο. Nα "ξυπνησει" η τοπικη κοινωνια και να καταλαβει τι χανει! Οσο για την δημοσκοπηση το σκεπτικο ηταν να δουμε τι ενδιαφερον υπαρχει να δημιουργησουμε μια κερδοσκοπικη κινηση μεσα απο την Κοινωνια της Πληροφοριας για τον Δημο Αγρινιου.

Τελος η FORTHNET δεν πουλαει WIFI οπως μπερδευεις πολλους με τα λεγομενα σου και το LMDS ειναι υπηρεσια μεταπωλησης απο την Forthnet. Ο Εμπορικος χαρακτηρας της Wirenet Communications ουδεμια σχεση εχει με το ασυρματο δικτυο, αναφερεται ρητα οτι ως επιχειρηση βοηθουμε αφιλοκερδως το δικτυο ωστε να στηριζει τις υπηρεσιες του και τιποτα περισσοτερο. Επιπλεον δινουμε χωρο στο δικτυο να εχει τα forums στον δικτυακο μας χωρο.

Δεν ηρθε το ΑΤΟΡ σε επαφη μαζι μας, εμεις ψαχναμε να δουμε ποιος ειναι στην Ναυπακτο και βρισκαμε μονο το ΑΤΟΡ και κανενα αλλο (ουτε στην Nodedb). Αρα ριξε φταιξιμο σε εμας - οχι οτι ξεραμε τι παιζει αλλα πας να κανεις το καλο και να τι παθαινεις στο τελος.

Τεσπα.. Ο tenorism μου ειπε οτι τα δικτυα ενωνουν, δεν χωριζουν!
Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα αυτη την φορα!

----------


## dti

> Η παράλληλη όμως σκέψη είναι "γιατί ο *σΑΜΔΑ*...."


Υπάρχει μόνο ΑΜΔΑ και οποιαδήποτε παράφραση του τίτλου του, με χαρακτήρα μειωτικό για το σωματείο, δεν πρέπει να γίνεται ανεκτή.

----------


## papashark

1) Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να κάνετε και εμπορική εκμετάλευση. Αντιθέτως τέτοιες ιδιωτικές πρωτοβουλίες είναι η μόνο περίπτωση να αποκτήσουν φθηνές ευριζωνηκές υπηρεσίες διάφορες περιοχές της επαρχίες ή νησιά και άλλες "ακριτικές"-"μη προνομιούχες" περιοχές.

2) Όπως οι περισσότερο νεοέλληνες δυστηχώς βγάζω συμπεράσματα από ένα μικρό πασάλιμα, έτσι έχουμε κάνει και οι περισσότεροι με το ATOP, έτσι βγάζουμε και συμπεράσματα για ενισχυτές χωρίς να έχουμε στοιχεία. Λάθος και κακό είναι αυτό που έκανα, πλην όμως το έκανα επίτηδες, για να δεις ότι οι περισσότεροι έτσι κάνουμε. Τράβα μια βόλτα και ποιές καφέ με τον ATOP  ::  

3) Kαλά για τα 2Mbit ιντερνετ του σΑΜΔΑ συμφωνούμε, αν και εγώ δεν έχω σχέσει με αυτά, είμαι εκτός του σΑΜΔΑ.

4) Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνεις με την forthnet, ότι κι αν κάνεις μπράβο σου καλά κάνεις. Έτσι όμως όπως το γράφεις, άλλο δείχνει, anyway...

5) Σε κάποια στιγμή το καλοκαίρι θα περάσω από το Αγρίνιο, για τιμωρία σου θα με κεράσεις καφέ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alfadeck

> Όσο για τον τυπα παραπάνω… Γιατί θέλετε συνεργασία? Μαζευτείτε μόνοι σας και κάντε τον χαβά σας…


Τον κανουμε τον χαβα μας αλλα ειπαμε να συνεργαστουμε-συνδεθουμε-βρεθουμε και με κανενα γειτονικο δικτυο να μεγαλωνει η φαση και ο χαβας και παραπερα.

Για να καταλαβω κιολας, το ολο σκηνικο δεν ειναι να βρουμε τροπους να φερουμε ολα αυτα τα δικτυα κοντα το ενα με το αλλο? Αλλιως τι νοημα εχουν αυτα περι Πανελλαδικης Διευθυνσιοδοτησης κλπ?

----------


## Tenorism

Τελικά αφού μιλάμε για το Αγρίνιο (και όχι μόνο) αλλά σε λάθος ενότητα, θα παρακαλούσα τους admins να ανοίξουν μία ενότητα "Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αγρινίου" να συζητάμε εκεί.

----------


## alfadeck

> 2) Όπως οι περισσότερο νεοέλληνες δυστηχώς βγάζω συμπεράσματα από ένα μικρό πασάλιμα, έτσι έχουμε κάνει και οι περισσότεροι με το ATOP, έτσι βγάζουμε και συμπεράσματα για ενισχυτές χωρίς να έχουμε στοιχεία. Λάθος και κακό είναι αυτό που έκανα, πλην όμως το έκανα επίτηδες, για να δεις ότι οι περισσότεροι έτσι κάνουμε. Τράβα μια βόλτα και ποιές καφέ με τον ATOP


Ε οχι και πασαλειμα! Ειναι ξεχωρα ολα δεν ειναι καν στο ιδιο δεντρο στο μενου. Εχω προσπαθησει να μιλησω με τον ΑΤΟΡ και οχι δεν με ενδιαφερει να μου πουλησει VPN κυκλωμα (εχω και εγω την δικια μου συνεργασια)
Απλα στον ιδιο νομο ειμαστε και αν καναμε VPN με Ναυπακτο και η Ναυπακτος wireless με Πατρα... Βλεπεις ποσοι μαζευονται κοντα ο ενας στον αλλον? Ομορφο δεν ειναι ? Αλλα μαλλον δυσκολο!




> 4) Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνεις με την forthnet, ότι κι αν κάνεις μπράβο σου καλά κάνεις. Έτσι όμως όπως το γράφεις, άλλο δείχνει, anyway...


Δεχομαι υποδειξη σε PM για να το διορθωσω αν εχεις κατι στο μυαλο σου.




> 5) Σε κάποια στιγμή το καλοκαίρι θα περάσω από το Αγρίνιο, για τιμωρία σου θα με κεράσεις καφέ


Σε περιμενουμε και αν ειναι να ερθεις και σε συναντηση του δικτυο μας (ισως να βρεις ετοιμο και το λινκ με Θερμο!)

----------


## Tenorism

> Σε περιμενουμε και αν ειναι να ερθεις και σε συναντηση του δικτυο μας (ισως να βρεις ετοιμο και το λινκ με Θερμο!)


Ναι, μόνο που θα πρέπει να βρω τον ξάδελφο ο οποίος κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι λιπόθυμος από τα κρασιά και το φαϊ, να στήσει επιτέλους το iface στο Πετροχώρι.

----------


## alfadeck

> Ναι, μόνο που θα πρέπει να βρω τον ξάδελφο ο οποίος κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι λιπόθυμος από τα κρασιά και το φαϊ, να στήσει επιτέλους το iface στο Πετροχώρι.


Περιμενουμε και εμεις πρεπει να κανουμε ετοιμασιες.
Αλλαζουμε καποια πραγματα για να υπαρξουν περισσοτερα ΑΡ μεσα στην πολη.

----------


## coffeex

> Τελικά αφού μιλάμε για το Αγρίνιο (και όχι μόνο) αλλά σε λάθος ενότητα, θα παρακαλούσα τους admins να ανοίξουν μία ενότητα "Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αγρινίου" να συζητάμε εκεί.


Λοιπόν αυτό το θέμα θα το αναλάβουν οι Αγρινιώτες του awmn που ξέρουν τι παίζει στο Αγρίνιο μιας και 2-3 από αυτούς έχουν έρθει στα meeting τώρα στις γιορτές και έχουμε μιλήσει για πολλά πράγματα. 
Λογικό να υπάρχουν υποψίες από κάποιους αν πχ ο alfadeck το εκμετελεύεται εμπορικά μέσα από το site του αλλά κάτι τέτοιο *δεν ισχύει.*

----------


## Venox

> Να το θεσω αλλιως λοιπον. Υπαρχει κανενας πυρηνας στην Ναυπακτο που να θελει να στησει ελευθερο ασυρματο δικτυο? Αν ναι σας περιοριζει ο θορυβος του ΑΤΟΡ ή υπαρχει αλλο θεμα?


Υπάρχει πυρήνας και μάλιστα δυνατός απο αρκετούς φοιτητές και όχι μόνο που ή είναι ήδη έτοιμοι, ή μαζεύουν εξοπλισμό.

Θέλουμε να στήσουμε *ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ* (περαν του εξοπλισμού).

Μας περιορίζει υπερβολικά θα έλεγα ο θόρυβος του ΑΤΟΡ και αυτό μας έχει καθυστερίσει υπερβολικά.[/b]

----------


## alfadeck

> Υπάρχει πυρήνας και μάλιστα δυνατός απο αρκετούς φοιτητές και όχι μόνο που ή είναι ήδη έτοιμοι, ή μαζεύουν εξοπλισμό.
> 
> Θέλουμε να στήσουμε *ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ* (περαν του εξοπλισμού).
> 
> Μας περιορίζει υπερβολικά θα έλεγα ο θόρυβος του ΑΤΟΡ και αυτό μας έχει καθυστερίσει υπερβολικά.[/b]


ΟΚ. Το τηλεφωνο και το ονομα του ΑΤΟΡ το εχω. Αν θες τα στελνω σε ΡΜ ωστε να συζητησετε μαζι του. 
Υποθετω οτι υπαρχουν 2 επιλογες:

1) Κανετε χρηση του ΑΤΟΡ εφοσον αυτο δεν ειναι σε WEP κλπ αηδιες και δημιουργειται το δικο σας κομματι ενθυλακονοντας το δικτυο σας μεσα στο υπαρχον. Καποια στιγμη επειδη θα ειστε περισσοτεροι θα αναγκασετε το ΑΤΟΡ να κινηθει στο δικο σας μετρο και σταθμο. 

2) Αυτο που θα πω δεν με τιμα ιδιαιτερα αλλα ειναι η εσχατη λυση μπροστα στην αδιαλλαξια και εφοσον δεν υπαρξει καμια υποχωρηση (παντα βεβαια κατα τα λεγομενα οτι το ΑΤΟΡ λειτουργει ως WISP χωρις αδεια και εξω απο τα νομικα πλαισια της ΕΕΤΤ για τα 2.4).
Στηνεται το δικτυο σας στα 5 GHZ (ειναι ελευθερα και αυτα πλεον) και βαζεται συσκευες ζομπι στα 2.4 που να "πνιγουν" ολη την Ναυπακτο και κατ'επεκταση τα 2.4 του ΑΤΟΡ (ξερω ειναι πολυ lame αλλα καμια φορα αναγκαιο...)

Πιστευω στην πρωτη λυση ή στην διαχωριση στα 5GHZ. Ασε που αμα μαθει ο κοσμος για το ελευθερο δικτυο θα μαζευτει εκει.
Και τοτε εφοσον θα ειστε ελευθερο δικτυο και εσεις οπως και εμεις συζηταμε για το vpn που ελεγα (εφοσον θελετε).

Μια γνωμη ειπα.....

----------


## NetTraptor

> Για να καταλαβω κιολας, το ολο σκηνικο δεν ειναι να βρουμε τροπους να φερουμε ολα αυτα τα δικτυα κοντα το ενα με το αλλο? Αλλιως τι νοημα εχουν αυτα περι Πανελλαδικης Διευθυνσιοδοτησης κλπ?


Παντρειά ανόμοιων πραγμάτων δεν γίνεται. Από καθόλου μέχρι όχι με την μια…

Τα περί διευθυνσιοδοτησης και αριθμοδοτησης είναι μια άλλη ιστορία η οποία δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα ειδικά αν σκεφθεί κάποιος ότι σε κάποια φάση μπορεί να μας επιβληθεί διαφορετικό πλάνο από αυτό που έχουμε φτιάξει. Ούτως ή άλλως είναι ένα άλλο θέμα… 
Εσωτερικά ΝΑΙ βάζουμε μια τάξη με πανελλαδική διευθυνσιοδοτηση αλλά το ποιος πρέπει να συνδεθεί με ποιον και το ποιος είναι λιγότερο η περισσότερο εμπορικός… είναι άλλου παπα ευαγγέλιο…

Φτιάξτε εσείς ένα δίκτυο μεγάλο και “αξιοπρόσεχτο” (πάει σε όλους) και μετά να είστε σίγουροι ότι η ιστορία θα έρθει τούμπα… Μην δίνετε σημασία και μην αναλώνεστε … make links…

----------


## Venox

Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω σε κάτι λιγότερο πέραν της συνεργασίας. Ο κύριος ΑΤΟΡ έχει το τηλέφωνό μου ΚΑΙ το email μου καθώς επίσης και δύο άτομα που ανα πάσα στιγμή μπορούν ΑΜΕΣΑ να επικοινωνίσουν μαζί μου, όμως απο ότι φαίνεται δεν διατίθεται να το κάνει.
Για αυτό και εμείς θα ξεκινήσουμε να λειτουργούμε κανονικά με όσα προβλήματα και αν έχουμε, θα συνδεθούμε με το ΤΕΙ, θα επιδιώξουμε σύνδεση με Πάτρα και(?) Αγρίνιο και ότι είναι να γίνει, ας γίνει...

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Σίγουρα άργησα να μιλήσω. Παρακολουθούσα όμως τα δρώμενα.
 :: Αρχικά ζητάω spit του post μου διότι εγώ ένα scan έκανα και postαρα και έγινε "χαμός". (αν ήμουν mod θα το χώριζα στα 3 : scan/atop/winman)

 ::  Η απόψή μου δεν είναι "από μακριά". Βρίσκομαι συχνά εκεί και μαθαίνω τι συμβαίνει όσο μπορώ. Δεν θα μείνω στο στερεότυπο: "Είμαι από IWN, στηρίζω τις ασύρματες κοινότητες και όλοι οι άλλοι είστε οι κακοί που χαραμίζετε το φάσμα", θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι αντικειμενικός.

Έχω δεί με τα μάτια μου και των δύο τις εγκαταστάσεις. Από την μια το NafpWirLan με 16db panel και wrt54g(s) σε ύψωμα στραμένο προς τα κάτω στην Ναύπακτο και από την άλλη το ATOP με μια omni 9db πάνω σε Cisco και μια grid για για BB. Και τις δύο εγκαταστάσεις τις θεωρώ σωστά στημένες και τα προβλήματα προκύπτουν από λάθος διαχείριση.
 ::  Κανάλια
Κάποια στιγμή εκπέμπατε και οι δύο στο κανάλι 9. Από ότι φαίνεται από το scan μου το NafpWirLan βρισκόταν εκεί. Οπότε εκεί τίθεται ερώτησης προς ΑΤΟΡ, αλλά πάλι είδα ότι μετα το Πάσχα το ΑΤΟΡ εκπέμπει στο 5 και το NafpWirLan στο 11, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά δηλαδή. Επιτέλους συνεννόηση για τα κανάλια.

 :: Ύστερα το θέμα του θορύβου. Σου θυμίζω Κώστα (Venox) ότι τα κανάλια δεν επικαλύπτωνται στο φάσμα, άρα λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει θέμα θορύβου. Όμως αν δεχτούμε το γεγονος ότι τα 2 AP του ΑΤΟΡ κάνουν θόρυβο, ρωτω πόσο ζημιά να προκαλέσει μια omni 9db; Μήπως είναι αλλού η απάντηση; Δεν θέλω να είμαι κακός, αλλά δεν μπορείς να έχεις απαιτήσεις από link με rubberακια.
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10625
και



> Μάλιστα! μετραμε ηδη 5 ατομα στον πρωτο μηνα λειτουργιας μας. Οι 2 τελευταιοι μαλιστα με μοναδικο εξοπλισμο 1 linksys wrt54g κ τις 2 κεραιουλες του κατορθωσαν να πιασουν ικανοποιητικες ταχυτητες, μεσα απο το σπιτι τους!!! (Η εστω στα μπαλκονια τους)


  ::  Για τον κόμβο της Παλαιοπαναγιάς
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16710
ξέρω ότι δεν παίζει εδώ και καιρό. Γνωρίσα το παιδί και μου είπε έπαιζε, αλλά τώρα το ΑΤΟΡ κάνει θόρυβο και δεν παίζει το link. Λυπάμαι να ακούω τέτοια λόγια, γιατί κάποιοι δεν βάλαν την λογική τους να δουλέψει και να σκεφτει ότι link 5km+ με panel στραμένη ελαφρώς αλλού και με stella ΔΕΝ γίνεται. Και το πιο βασικό, ότι τα ΑΡ του ΑΤΟΡ είναι στην άλλη μεριά της πόλης!  ::  Ήμαρτον!

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι σήμερα είναι το ΑΤΟΡ που εκπέμπει σωστά και το κατηγορούμε, αύριο μπορεί να είναι 1002 (και 1003 ο pantokrator  ::  ) και να εκπέμπουν ότι να 'ναι. Ας κοιτάξουμε να οργανωθούμε λίγο καλύτερα. Με λύπη μου παρατηρώ άτομα να μην παίρνουν απάντηση:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14770
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12173
και προσωπικά εγώ που είχα κατέβει ένα καλοκαίρι με εξοπλισμό και μου είπατε ότι είναι "κλειστό λόγω διακοπών".

ΥΓ1: Δικαιολογίες τύπου "δεν τον βρίσκω" είναι παιδικές, εφόσον όλοι ξέρουμε το κουμπάκι .
ΥΓ2: Πραγματικά δεν θέλω να θίξω κανέναν με την γνώμη μου. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να βρεθεί μια λύση.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Venox

Κατόπιν της επικοινωνίας που είχα με τον "ΑΤΟΡ" επιλέξαμε την καλύτερη οδό, αυτή της συνεργασίας  ::  Θέλω να κλείσει το συγκεκριμένο τοπικ, ΧΩΡΙΣ να χρειαστεί να το κλειδώσω, και ότι ειπώθηκε απλά να ξεχαστεί!
 ::

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> Κατόπιν της επικοινωνίας που είχα με τον "ΑΤΟΡ" επιλέξαμε την καλύτερη οδό, αυτή της συνεργασίας  Θέλω να κλείσει το συγκεκριμένο τοπικ, ΧΩΡΙΣ να χρειαστεί να το κλειδώσω, και ότι ειπώθηκε απλά να ξεχαστεί!


Υπό πιο καθεστώς έγινε η συνεργασία ATOP και ασύρματου δίκτυου Ναυπάκτου? 
Απλά για να ξέρουμε σαν Patras Wireless Network με ποιους θα κάνουμε link (αν κάνουμε) και τι να περιμένουμε από εσάς..

Κοινώς, free και ανοιχτό δίκτυο ή κάνα wep και πούλημα internet ?

----------


## Ventrix

free και ανοιχτό δίκτυο. τώρα αν πέσει κανένα wep πουθενά  ::

----------

